# Dinette 312Bh Removal



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone removed their dinette in their 312bh- I want to remove to add 2 recliners- just don't use the dinette. Thoughts?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Rmk2001800 said:


> Has anyone removed their dinette in their 312bh- I want to remove to add 2 recliners- just don't use the dinette. Thoughts?


We don't have a dinnette in our 329fbh and dont miss it. I wouldn't imagine the dinnette being too hard to remove.


----------



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

maddog said:


> Has anyone removed their dinette in their 312bh- I want to remove to add 2 recliners- just don't use the dinette. Thoughts?


We don't have a dinnette in our 329fbh and dont miss it. I wouldn't imagine the dinnette being too hard to remove.
[/quote]

Done ...... Took 30 mins to remove I have pics not sure how to post... Let me know how and I will- I have a iPad if that makes a difference


----------



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rmk2001800 said:


> Has anyone removed their dinette in their 312bh- I want to remove to add 2 recliners- just don't use the dinette. Thoughts?


We don't have a dinnette in our 329fbh and dont miss it. I wouldn't imagine the dinnette being too hard to remove.
[/quote]

Done ...... Took 30 mins to remove I have pics not sure how to post... Let me know how and I will- I have a iPad if that makes a difference
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

too funny! we want to keep u dinette, remove the sofa and put in 2 recliners or love seat with recliners.

So, the table at the u shape is on small side...has anyone found a table that works better?


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> too funny! we want to keep u dinette, remove the sofa and put in 2 recliners or love seat with recliners.
> 
> So, the table at the u shape is on small side...has anyone found a table that works better?


First off RMK,like the 2 chairs in place of the u dinette,looks very nice.

Doxie have you thought about removing the u dinette & replacing it with a regular table with chairs or just use nice wood TV trays? Then you might have room for your 2 recliners with a lamp table( or dog crate) in between them.

Don't know if this would work,it is just something I was thinking about myself,so thought i would throw it out there as an idea for you.


----------



## railroader (Feb 19, 2012)

Excellent job.

How is the U dinette attached? To the walls or just the floor? When you pulled it out, did it leave any big holes or require any extra patch work?

Also, nice chairs. Where did you get them?

Thanks



Rmk2001800 said:


> Has anyone removed their dinette in their 312bh- I want to remove to add 2 recliners- just don't use the dinette. Thoughts?


We don't have a dinnette in our 329fbh and dont miss it. I wouldn't imagine the dinnette being too hard to remove.
[/quote]

Done ...... Took 30 mins to remove I have pics not sure how to post... Let me know how and I will- I have a iPad if that makes a difference
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

That looks nice!


----------



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jewellfamily said:


> That looks nice!


 About 30 screws held it to the floor walls and each other. Took about 20 min with a screw gun to remove , the only thing u notice is no trim on the corner by the far recliner. The are some small holes in the wall that I will leave because you have to look to find them .

Menards had the recliners for 179 they are Simons- it was some truck load sale....


----------



## railroader (Feb 19, 2012)

Rmk2001800 said:


> That looks nice!


 About 30 screws held it to the floor walls and each other. Took about 20 min with a screw gun to remove , the only thing u notice is no trim on the corner by the far recliner. The are some small holes in the wall that I will leave because you have to look to find them .

Menards had the recliners for 179 they are Simons- it was some truck load sale....
[/quote]

Hey, thanks for the data. I'm ready to get out my screw gun.

So the "U" separates into 3 pieces? I need to load them in the back of a pickup truck (with topper)....

Also, did you have any trouble getting the recliners in the trailer? I'm wondering if I'll need to take apart whatever recliner we buy, just so it'll fit in the door.

Thanks again, this is terrific. I was planning to delay this project. After reading about your trailer, I'm moving it to the front of the line.


----------



## railroader (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, what a difference.

We pulled out the dinette in about an hour. Threw in two recliners and we can't believe the difference. Thanks for letting me know about how easy this is. I wouldn't have taken it on without your good word.

Cheers

Chris

Midland Michigan.


----------

